# Cigar International doesnt ship internationally? HUH!!



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

I just tried to order todays daily deal which is 15 Gurkhas for like 34 but when i got to checkout it said shipping only available to domestic zip codes... does anyone know about this?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep. Lame but a true story. CI doent ship internationally.


----------



## Steve7 (Feb 12, 2012)

Means us English can't get their samplers...

Booooo!


----------



## djnitrofish (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow that's not right. I know they are based out of P.A. but didn't know they didn't ship out of the states.


----------



## Steve7 (Feb 12, 2012)

Neither do cigar bid - 

Hurts!

Is it the law, or just them being awkward?


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Not the law just too much hassle for them.


----------



## Steve7 (Feb 12, 2012)

I had to use atlantic cigar... may post another thread for sites that do ship to the UK - and are cheap and reliable.

Your regular smokes are just so much cheaper (although there is the threat of UK customs!)


----------



## FatSmoker (Jan 19, 2012)

I admit I laughed at the title. Talk about false advertising


----------



## Steve7 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm guessing they sponsor your: "World Series"

:rotfl:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Tell me about it, :lol:

Has been the running joke among the Aussies too. 

I'll tell you who does ship internationally:
International Cigar Shipping | International Experts

Real reasonable shipping too. Give them a go.

And they can even help you out with things that are not listed on their site and yes... even Cigars International products. Just drop them a line.


----------



## darksmoke (Jun 19, 2014)

sengjc said:


> Tell me about it, :lol:
> 
> Has been the running joke among the Aussies too.
> 
> ...


thanks for that link . i placed my order and hopfully customs dont give me the shits . its with fedex so maybe customs wont have anything to do with it hey ?


----------



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

Steve7 said:


> I'm guessing they sponsor your: "World Series"
> 
> :rotfl:


:rofl:


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

darksmoke said:


> thanks for that link . i placed my order and hopfully customs dont give me the shits . its with fedex so maybe customs wont have anything to do with it hey ?


Good luck. You could give these guys a try too Dirty Leaf Cigars. They treated me well and the service is impeccable. Welcome to Puff!


----------



## darksmoke (Jun 19, 2014)

momo439 said:


> Good luck. You could give these guys a try too Dirty Leaf Cigars. They treated me well and the service is impeccable. Welcome to Puff!


thank you very much . thats excellent . they have a nice layout on the website . ill be ordering from them too .


----------



## muzzy1961 (Jul 8, 2014)

Jumbo Shrimp, Good Grief, Icy Hot, Crash Landing.................
:laugh:


----------



## darksmoke (Jun 19, 2014)

momo439 said:


> Good luck. You could give these guys a try too Dirty Leaf Cigars They treated me well and the service is impeccable. Welcome to Puff!


hello momo439 . hey i have made an order with dirty leaf cigars and i have only 1 thing to say about them and that is they SUX . my first order was shipped out on the 29th of aug and nearly 3 weeks later i have no cigars and no TRACKING number then like an idiot i put in a second order for another 2 more boxes even tough i have not got my first box yeah im dumb . 
they claim that usps mixed up all their tracking numbers and sent them wrong ones and all this shit , then they take their time to reply and i got nothing but excuses and lies , then they tell me to check my order status because they posted the tracking number in there 7 days ago . so i go to check my order status and the damn thing doesnt even work i just get a blank white page and nothing loads ? all seems very convenient for them . Ill never buy from dirty leaf cigars ever again they have scammed me with lies and excuses and gave them $430 with nothing to show for it .

on the other hand i have been ordering my cigars from international cigar experts and i have received my first box and im about to receive my 2nd box with a 3rd box on the way , and they always provide a tracking number at the same time its shipped .


----------



## dmacleod28 (Oct 30, 2013)

i use cigar international and i am in scotland got a friend who helps me in the states :bowdown:


----------



## dmacleod28 (Oct 30, 2013)

darksmoke said:


> hello momo439 . hey i have made an order with dirty leaf cigars and i have only 1 thing to say about them and that is they SUX . my first order was shipped out on the 29th of aug and nearly 3 weeks later i have no cigars and no TRACKING number then like an idiot i put in a second order for another 2 more boxes even tough i have not got my first box yeah im dumb .
> they claim that usps mixed up all their tracking numbers and sent them wrong ones and all this shit , then they take their time to reply and i got nothing but excuses and lies , then they tell me to check my order status because they posted the tracking number in there 7 days ago . so i go to check my order status and the damn thing doesnt even work i just get a blank white page and nothing loads ? all seems very convenient for them . Ill never buy from dirty leaf cigars ever again they have scammed me with lies and excuses and gave them $430 with nothing to show for it .
> 
> on the other hand i have been ordering my cigars from international cigar experts and i have received my first box and im about to receive my 2nd box with a 3rd box on the way , and they always provide a tracking number at the same time its shipped .


international cigar experts are they customs friendly


----------



## darksmoke (Jun 19, 2014)

dmacleod28 said:


> international cigar experts are they customs friendly


yeah well i got a box of nub 460 maduro so it was a small box anyway and it skipped customs entirely , man i was so happy , i have another box i should be getting this week . both times ive been tracking them and no mention of them ever going to customs clearance checks . 
my money is going to international cigar experts from now on , shipping is fast too .


----------



## dmacleod28 (Oct 30, 2013)

darksmoke said:


> yeah well i got a box of nub 460 maduro so it was a small box anyway and it skipped customs entirely , man i was so happy , i have another box i should be getting this week . both times ive been tracking them and no mention of them ever going to customs clearance checks .
> my money is going to international cigar experts from now on , shipping is fast too .


nice i haven't tried any nubs yet next on my list i think i am loving the monte media noche at the moment going to order some more up when i get back on land


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

darksmoke said:


> hello momo439 . hey i have made an order with dirty leaf cigars and i have only 1 thing to say about them and that is they SUX . my first order was shipped out on the 29th of aug and nearly 3 weeks later i have no cigars and no TRACKING number then like an idiot i put in a second order for another 2 more boxes even tough i have not got my first box yeah im dumb .
> they claim that usps mixed up all their tracking numbers and sent them wrong ones and all this shit , then they take their time to reply and i got nothing but excuses and lies , then they tell me to check my order status because they posted the tracking number in there 7 days ago . so i go to check my order status and the damn thing doesnt even work i just get a blank white page and nothing loads ? all seems very convenient for them . Ill never buy from dirty leaf cigars ever again they have scammed me with lies and excuses and gave them $430 with nothing to show for it .
> 
> on the other hand i have been ordering my cigars from international cigar experts and i have received my first box and im about to receive my 2nd box with a 3rd box on the way , and they always provide a tracking number at the same time its shipped .


I feel bad for leading on such a rough path. The service I received from DL previously was outstanding. Once again I'm sorry.


----------



## darksmoke (Jun 19, 2014)

momo439 said:


> I feel bad for leading on such a rough path. The service I received from DL previously was outstanding. Once again I'm sorry.


How long did it take for you to receive your cigars from them ? And how long did it take for you to get a tracking number if any ? And was your tracking number posted in your order status details ? Do you mind logging into dirty leaf cigars and see if you can see your order status details ? Because when try I can see the orders Ive made but when I click on that order number go view its details I just get a blank white page that loads nothing . I would like to know if the same thing is happening to you ? 
It's been nearly 2 and a half weeks since my order was shipped so maybe it should arrive soon hopefully . I havnt got any customs letters either so I dunno , and I don't know what's going on since I can't track it either because their site is not working .


----------



## Entropydave (Aug 26, 2014)

...that's why I moved to the US....


----------



## darksmoke (Jun 19, 2014)

darksmoke said:


> How long did it take for you to receive your cigars from them ? And how long did it take for you to get a tracking number if any ? And was your tracking number posted in your order status details ? Do you mind logging into dirty leaf cigars and see if you can see your order status details ? Because when try I can see the orders Ive made but when I click on that order number go view its details I just get a blank white page that loads nothing . I would like to know if the same thing is happening to you ?
> It's been nearly 2 and a half weeks since my order was shipped so maybe it should arrive soon hopefully . I havnt got any customs letters either so I dunno , and I don't know what's going on since I can't track it either because their site is not working .


they just got back to me with a tracking number so thats good .
dont know if its for the first order or the second .


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

darksmoke said:


> How long did it take for you to receive your cigars from them ? And how long did it take for you to get a tracking number if any ? And was your tracking number posted in your order status details ? Do you mind logging into dirty leaf cigars and see if you can see your order status details ? Because when try I can see the orders Ive made but when I click on that order number go view its details I just get a blank white page that loads nothing . I would like to know if the same thing is happening to you ?
> It's been nearly 2 and a half weeks since my order was shipped so maybe it should arrive soon hopefully . I havnt got any customs letters either so I dunno , and I don't know what's going on since I can't track it either because their site is not working .


I did wait 3 weeks on average on my previous order and it's been close to that on this current order. I experienced similar wait time with other vendors too depending on time of the year and of course customs. I never bothered with framing before but at your request, I did log into my account and I too did not get positive results. They provided me the tracking number by email at my request. I understand your concern, I don't order often, only a dozen times in the past two years, and got one of them confiscated. It's a gamble and I lost $200 on that particular event but still makes it a bargain for the rest of my orders compare to local shops; 350% higher prices per items here in Canada compared to US prices is not uncommon.

Edit: forgot to mention I enquired by email DL with regards to the issues mentioned


----------



## darksmoke (Jun 19, 2014)

momo439 said:


> I did wait 3 weeks on average on my previous order and it's been close to that on this current order. I experienced similar wait time with other vendors too depending on time of the year and of course customs. I never bothered with framing before but at your request, I did log into my account and I too did not get positive results. They provided me the tracking number by email at my request. I understand your concern, I don't order often, only a dozen times in the past two years, and got one of them confiscated. It's a gamble and I lost $200 on that particular event but still makes it a bargain for the rest of my orders compare to local shops; 350% higher prices per items here in Canada compared to US prices is not uncommon.
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention I enquired by email DL with regards to the issues mentioned


Yeah 
DL did fix it and gave me the tracking for my first order but not the second , kinda getting tired of asking . they said its shipped so ill take their word for it and just forget about it for now lol ill ask next week again or something . 
why would they confiscate your cigars ? It's not illegal , you just have to pay tax on it if found dont you ? At least that's the law here in Australia , I was told the Australian customs don't care if its small tobacco not enough money for them for the hassle so that's why nub cigars suit me perfectly . plus international cigar experts did say it contained cigars that weighed 11 grams so maybe that's why . I think we can import upto 250 grams of tobacco anyway and the cost on tax isn't that much anyway still works out cheaper than the shop . 1 box of 24 nub cigars in America cost around $126 and the same box in Australia costs from $500- $650 .


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

darksmoke said:


> Yeah
> DL did fix it and gave me the tracking for my first order but not the second , kinda getting tired of asking . they said its shipped so ill take their word for it and just forget about it for now lol ill ask next week again or something .
> why would they confiscate your cigars ? It's not illegal , you just have to pay tax on it if found dont you ? At least that's the law here in Australia , I was told the Australian customs don't care if its small tobacco not enough money for them for the hassle so that's why nub cigars suit me perfectly . plus international cigar experts did say it contained cigars that weighed 11 grams so maybe that's why . I think we can import upto 250 grams of tobacco anyway and the cost on tax isn't that much anyway still works out cheaper than the shop . 1 box of 24 nub cigars in America cost around $126 and the same box in Australia costs from $500- $650 .


They actually never gave me a formal reason for the confiscation stating that they reserve the right to open any parcel and deny entry if deemed so. I suspect labelling was the cause of my problem (enough said lol). You're right it's not illegal but the option to pay duties was never offered to me. $500-$600 yikes! And I tought I had it bad here; it'd be around $325-$350 here for a box of Nub if my math is right but it's different from province to province.


----------



## darksmoke (Jun 19, 2014)

momo439 said:


> They actually never gave me a formal reason for the confiscation stating that they reserve the right to open any parcel and deny entry if deemed so. I suspect labelling was the cause of my problem (enough said lol). You're right it's not illegal but the option to pay duties was never offered to me. $500-$600 yikes! And I tought I had it bad here; it'd be around $325-$350 here for a box of Nub if my math is right but it's different from province to province.


just got my second box in my hands from international cigar experts :clap2: damn im loving this hahaha .
dirty leaf has given me the tracking number for all my orders so thats good . im sorry if i have over reacted towards dirty leaf cigars , im only human and i guess im not the only person in the world that bitches like a little boy when shit goes wrong lol but i think i reacted in the normal manner i think anyone would have been a little upset if they didnt get their tracking numbers in a professional manner . But they did apologize and apology accepted , so sorry DL if your here watching this .


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

Entropydave said:


> ...that's why I moved to the US....


Now that is commitment!

Well played sir!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

darksmoke said:


> just got my second box in my hands from international cigar experts :clap2: damn im loving this hahaha .
> dirty leaf has given me the tracking number for all my orders so thats good . im sorry if i have over reacted towards dirty leaf cigars , im only human and i guess im not the only person in the world that bitches like a little boy when shit goes wrong lol but i think i reacted in the normal manner i think anyone would have been a little upset if they didnt get their tracking numbers in a professional manner . But they did apologize and apology accepted , so sorry DL if your here watching this .


So considering our particular situation, it's understandable that sometime shipping could be more of less lengthy. So here it is, my order from DL that shipped on Aug 24th and arrived on Sep 19.


----------

